# Good lawn insecticides?



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

Just bought a house with a lawn with a fair amount of moisture in it. Some bugs but nothing special, but I'd really like no bugs and to not have to do frequent treatments. What would be good professional insecticides for that? 



I'm well familiar with Termidor/fipronil, but it seems like it may be an overkill and better kept for any possible termite issues. Anything else out there that's as good, will penetrate the ground, get absorbed by the vegetation?


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

It's not realistic to have no insects outside.

The pesticides can persist and kill off non-target beneficial organisms.

Unless you have grubs or something best to not spray anything.


----------



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

I'm not looking to have no insects at all, but there are a few too many of them around.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Irs difficult to just kill "some" of them. Even more diificult to only kill the "bad" ones. You'll also be killing anything beneficial, so keep that in mind.

I would use pest deterrents like bug spray, citronella, etc.


----------



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

Joeywhat said:


> Irs difficult to just kill "some" of them. Even more diificult to only kill the "bad" ones. You'll also be killing anything beneficial, so keep that in mind.
> 
> I would use pest deterrents like bug spray, citronella, etc.



I'm willing to let go of anything beneficial. The professional companies in the area are spraying/spreading things and it keeps the bugs at bay. That's pretty much what I'd like, and I'm willing to do the work myself.


----------



## TestyRossa (May 14, 2020)

Use GrubEx in a spreader then wait 2 weeks then spray Ortho bug B gone using the one that attaches to a garden hose. That will make a huge difference. Keep the pets off for a few days after each treatment. Then apply the bug b gone every few weeks. Spray all the plants and trees around as well as the grass. I moved into a place that was fully overgrown and it's 10 fold better after a a couple years of making half an effort. Good luck.


----------



## catpepper (Jul 3, 2020)

I recommend using repellents instead. Insecticides kills off the bugs, but then more will turn up eventually. Repellents can last up to 6 months.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

catpepper said:


> I recommend using repellents instead. Insecticides kills off the bugs, but then more will turn up eventually. Repellents can last up to 6 months.


mosquitoes are very weak fliers - an electric fan works great, don't even need repellent.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Dixon12, can you show us the insects that concern you?

Some may actually be helpful.

Willy-nilly "spraying for bugs" is generally a very bad, and very expensive idea.

You may be perfectly okay and not have to do anything.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Spraying insecticides takes out the bottom of the food chain, the pollinators are getting wiped out. 

It should only be done out of necessity - aka safety. maintaining structural integrity (termites and ants) of a house, growing food.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

user_12345a said:


> Spraying insecticides takes out the bottom of the food chain, the pollinators are getting wiped out.
> 
> It should only be done out of necessity - aka safety. maintaining structural integrity (termites and ants) of a house, growing food.


We can agree

EXPLETIVE FUNDAMENTALLY 

on this point.

Amen. :vs_cool:


----------



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

DoomsDave said:


> @*Dixon12* , can you show us the insects that concern you?
> 
> Some may actually be helpful.
> 
> ...



Mostly concerned with swarms of flying bugs, some mosquitoes. There is a bit of a wooded area with lots of bugs too, can't even go near without getting swarmed. They are too small to take pictures.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Dixon12 said:


> Mostly concerned with swarms of flying bugs, some mosquitoes. There is a bit of a wooded area with lots of bugs too, can't even go near without getting swarmed. They are too small to take pictures.


Do any of the bugs bite? Or they just swarm around?

Unfortunately, you will have a problem with insects on the edge of a wooded area. Two different environments also yields two (or more) sets of insects.

Knowing what they are can help find a remedy that will actually work.

The huge trouble with general spraying is that helpful insects including pollinators are killed, and, after a while, some insects develop resistance.

I remember various companies had "yard foggers" in the 1970s that seemed to work well, if temporarily. Fog the yard, have a party, without the bugs. By the time the bugs came back, the party was over.

It sounds like experimentation on your part might be in order.

I really hope we can help.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@*Dixon12* , here's a thought for a start:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Cutter-16-oz-Backyard-Bug-Control-Outdoor-Fogger-HG-95704-4/100143933


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

The question is - what else does it kill?


----------



## Dixon12 (May 3, 2016)

Thanks for the help and I really appreciate the questions!



The bugs, they do bite, especially in the evenings coming up to the trees, you just get attacked. I sprayed around Cyzmic CS and there's far less of them. That seems to have taken care of ants and wasps also. But the swarms are still there. I can live with few bugs, but the way it is, it's just not pleasant or manageable.





DoomsDave said:


> Do any of the bugs bite? Or they just swarm around?
> 
> Unfortunately, you will have a problem with insects on the edge of a wooded area. Two different environments also yields two (or more) sets of insects.
> 
> ...


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Dixon12 said:


> Thanks for the help and I really appreciate the questions!
> 
> 
> 
> The bugs, they do bite, especially in the evenings coming up to the trees, you just get attacked. I sprayed around Cyzmic CS and there's far less of them. That seems to have taken care of ants and wasps also. But the swarms are still there. I can live with few bugs, but the way it is, it's just not pleasant or manageable.


What I'd do in your situation is to get a number of different fogger-thingies and see which works best, then, when you find one or two that work best, lay in a supply.

I really don't think there's a professional bug killer that will serve your purpose.

You could also do like they do in Florida, which is screen in everything, including the pools, like my late Uncle did with his. 

I sympathize more than you know; though I'm in California now, I lived in Ohio for many years, and have full knowledge of the kind of situation you have.

Mom and dad bought one of those portable screenhouse thingies to sit in, which mom loved, till the apple tree fell over onto it. (She wasn't inside, thankfully.) That worked, too. Mom hated the smell of the fogger things, but liked the cool evening breeze.

On the other hand, they didn't party too much, at least not in the yard.

Do let us know what you do! :vs_cool:


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

Would a mosquito magnet work, if money's no object that is?

https://www.mosquitomagnet.com/store/mosquito-magnet-trap


----------



## RanK2 (Feb 19, 2020)

user_12345a said:


> It's not realistic to have no insects outside.
> 
> The pesticides can persist and kill off non-target beneficial organisms.
> 
> Unless you have grubs or something best to not spray anything.


Totally agree. I find letting nature take care of the balance works well for me, although occasionally I do have to spot treat for Chinch bugs sometimes in areas where I have St. Augustine, as they can completely destroy it if not caught in time, and they don't appear to have a predator to keep them in check. I have also used boric acid occasionally if I ever see any roaches inside. 

Other than that I never use pesticides or exterminators. I have a semi rural acre, and the food chain cycle seems to keep it in balance. I have some rarely seen black snakes, a local hawk, and owls for rodents, and plenty of Gecko's, crows, and spiders for bugs and grubs. And the bats seem to do a good job on the mosquitoes. Personally I just have a great dislike for killing things. 

JMO, but I think once you do a complete kill with poison, you have destroyed the food chain, and you are now stuck with chemicals. I also believe that this is a strategy of pest control companies. Once they do a complete kill off, they gotcha.


----------



## wpollock (Jun 2, 2013)

I am searching for a n effective exterior treatment to control fire ants, crickets, millipedes, pill bugs, scorpions, spiders and other outdoor pests. Has anyone tried CY-Kick CS or Demand CS? If so, how effective?


----------

